# [A] Malorne Wild Dragons



## Samweisbilbo (24. Januar 2013)

Willkommen und seit gegrüßt ihr Spieler da draussen,

Die Gilde "Wild Dragons" auf dem PvE Server Malorne ist eine familäre und sehr enge Gemeinschaft aus Spielern, welche sich zum großen Teil sogar persönlich kennen und ebenfalls seit Jahren zusammen spielen.
Die Gilde wurde im Juni 2010 gegründet, und konnte bis zuletzt einen langsamen, aber stetigen Zugang an neuen Mitmenschen verzeichnen.
Durch neue Arbeit, Ausbildung, Schule, Freundin/Kinder etc. haben jedoch einige bei uns mittlerweile aufgehört zu spielen, bzw. machen eine unbefristete Pause.
Da wir jedoch nicht nur mit unserem "harten Kern" spielen möchten, sondern auch neuen Mitspielern gern ermöglichen möchten ein Teil unserer "Familie" zu werden, suchen wir ab sofort neue Mitstreiter aller Klassen/Level, mit lediglich folgenden Einschränkungen:

- Mindestalter 16 Jahre
- ein funktionierendes Headset und TS, da wir uns lieber persönlich unterhalten
- die Bereitschaft, sich auch aktiv am Gildengeschehen zu beteiligen

Für Raidorientierte Spieler gelten weiterhin:

Die Bereitschaft auch mal mehrere Wipes zu verkraften, denn wir wollen NICHT alles im First legen, sondern -gemeinsam- etwas erreichen
Es gibt derzeit bei uns zwei Stammgruppem, wovon die erste Donnerstag von 20.30-23.30h läuft, und die zweite Freitags um 20.00-22.00h

Hierbei ist zu beachten, dass bei guten Spielern immer die Möglichkeit besteht, dass sie in die erste kommen, da wir ein Rotationsverfahren anwenden, um so vielen wie möglich auch die Raids zu ermöglichen.
Generell gilt jedoch: RDD`s ausser Huntern werden gerne gesehen, und wir haben derzeit auch keine Eule im Gepäck ;-)
Solltet ihr also einen Mage und eine Eule haben, habt ihr fast schon einen festen Platz sicher.

Weiterhin möchten wir hier nichts schön reden. Wir SIND eine familäre Fungilde, welche lediglich raidorientiert ist. 
Firstkills, Worldprogress, Theorycrafting etc.? Da seid ihr bei uns falsch, denn wir wollen (und tun wir auch), mit SPAß raiden, und dennoch ein paar Bosse legen.
(Derzeitiger Stand 7/16), Ungeachtet dessen muss euch aber auch klar sein, dass dies nicht mehr Drachenseele ist, wo man einfach da steht und Boss umklatscht, sondern hier ist die ganze Gruppe gefragt.
Heisst also, dass wir dennoch spielerisches Können voraussetzen, und dass z.B. auch mal eine Heilung oder ein CD von einem DD fällig wird.
Die Schadensmacher müssen sich auch im klaren sein, dass sie einfach eine gewisse DPS machen MÜSSEN um Bosse zu legen.
Zum Beispiel Elegon....damit dieser gut liegt, ist von jedem einzelnen DD eine DPS von ca. 75000 erforderlich, also können wir auch wenn ihr nett seit etc. euch nicht zu einem Kill mitnehmen, wenn ihr gerade mal sagen wir 30k macht. Für diese Leute gibt es Freitags optional unseren Randomraid, welcher für JEDEN zugänglich ist, jedoch ohne feste Ziele. Jede(r) der mit möchte innerhalb der Gilde wird natürlich bevorzugt, und was dann noch fehlt, wird random via /2 /4 aufgefüllt.

Nichts desto trotz, wollen wir auch Spaß, welchen wir uns einfach holen. Sei es durch alte Raids, Instanzen, Leveln, Questen, Dailys, oder einfach ein wenig im TS zu daddeln.


Haben wir Eure Interessen geweckt?

Dann schreibt uns an!

Ihr erreicht die Gildenleitung unter Battle-Tag: alex170680#2146



Bis dahin, habt Spaß ;-)


----------



## Samweisbilbo (29. Januar 2013)

mal pushen, und auch neue Updates reingebracht ;-)


----------



## Samweisbilbo (16. Februar 2013)

*wedel mal mit den pushels*


----------



## Samweisbilbo (28. Februar 2013)

wir suchen immernoch nette und vielleicht auch fähige Spieler ;-)


----------



## Samweisbilbo (15. März 2013)

ein Heilerslot (kein Schami) zu vergeben für die erste Stamm :-)


----------



## Samweisbilbo (9. April 2013)

*wedel mal mit den pushels*


----------

